# The sink bridge to end all sink bridges



## Michi (Jan 19, 2019)

My latest acquisition:









Total overkill, of course, but it's fun to use and very well made. Grey anodised aluminium blocks, stainless steel rails and screws. (The screw for the centre support for the stone is made out of brass.) Weight is 3 kg.

My great great grandchildren will still be able to use this…


----------



## MindTone (Jan 19, 2019)

I think you forgot a couple great before grandchildren


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 19, 2019)

Completely agree. Their built like a tank with the precision of a Rolex. Wildboar has one that he brakes out at the ECG to sharpen on. I wish I has use for one but I don’t sharpen at the sink. O do have the czar sandpaper holder and it da bomb too


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 19, 2019)

I like it. Can you get it in the states?


----------



## Michi (Jan 19, 2019)

ACHiPo said:


> I like it. Can you get it in the states?


I believe so. You can get it here (AUD 200 plus shipping):

http://www.knivesandstones.com/the-ultimate-sinkbridge-by-czar-precision/


----------



## mikaelsan (Jan 19, 2019)

this is not really half as nice, but i thought i might put this out there, if peoples are new to this style of bridge
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Kit...lgo_pvid=95aab756-ace4-4065-9cfe-ecc26e2cfd6b


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 19, 2019)

Mika thanks for posting. That one looks really nice, especially or the price.


----------



## kdeleon (Jan 19, 2019)

Wow, that is a nice sink bridge. And I thought my stone holder was cool because it came with a plastic plate to catch water underneath. But this is a whole new level. Nice.


----------



## frampton (Jan 19, 2019)

Beautiful piece of engineering.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 19, 2019)

This sink bridge is truly an incredible piece of equipment.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 19, 2019)

Dave Martell said:


> This sink bridge is truly an incredible piece of equipment.


Yes, it is. That is the one that I bought a few years back when he shipped a handful to the US.


----------



## merlijny2k (Jan 19, 2019)

Wow, that is one fat beefy juicy stone you got there. What kind is it?


----------



## Michi (Jan 19, 2019)

merlijny2k said:


> Wow, that is one fat beefy juicy stone you got there. What kind is it?


That's a Suehiro Cerax 1000. It's the 2020 model, which is double the normal thickness. There is also a 3030 model, which is 10 mm thicker than the 2020 and also has a larger (225 x 90) surface:

https://www.suehiro-toishi.com/en/ceraxseries/cerax/3030-re/

I bought the 2020 because it was only a few dollars more than the normal 1010 model. Twice the stone for much less than twice the price…


----------



## bahamaroot (Jan 20, 2019)

It's definitely nice but for $165, you can have it. I have a homemade bridge that i'm sure does the same job that cost me $5 and 30 minutes work.


----------



## Michi (Jan 20, 2019)

bahamaroot said:


> It's definitely nice but for $165, you can have it. I have a homemade bridge that i'm sure does the same job that cost me $5 and 30 minutes work.


Yep. If it holds a stone firmly over a sink, it's a sink bridge that works, pretty much by definition.

Part of it for me is that I like tools that are well made. They are things of beauty.

Can I cook an excellent meal with a $20 Wiltshire Staysharp? Absolutely. Will the same meal prepared with a hand-crafted gyuto for $500 taste any better? Probably not. Will I have had a lot more fun preparing the meal with the gyuto? Absolutely!


----------



## frampton (Jan 20, 2019)

Michi said:


> Yep. If it holds a stone firmly over a sink, it's a sink bridge that works, pretty much by definition.
> 
> Part of it for me is that I like tools that are well made. They are things of beauty.
> 
> Can I cook an excellent meal with a $20 Wiltshire Staysharp? Absolutely. Will the same meal prepared with a hand-crafted gyuto for $500 taste any better? Probably not. Will I have had a lot more fun preparing the meal with the gyuto? Absolutely!


I’m with you Michi. It’s more than a simple question of utility. A well engineered and manufactured tool is a pleasure to own and use.


----------



## merlijny2k (Jan 20, 2019)

I'm (sort of) with root. Like to surround myself with stuff I made myself wherever practical. Not just because it is cheaper (it isn't always), more like personalisation or escaping the man or self reliance or something. Don't really know.


----------



## Marek07 (Jan 20, 2019)

I can see both sides here. The Czar/Kasfly is beautifully engineered and works really well. With patience, some scrap timber, a couple of bolts and probably a little more skill than I possess, I'm sure I could rig something up to do the job for well under $10. Would it be as beautiful? No way. I love using my Czar/Kasfly - it's flexible, sturdy and gives me a great working height - _and _it's a lovely piece of kit. If I'm not at home, a cutting board or brick with some non-slip matting and I'm right to go.




mikaelsan said:


> this is not really half as nice, but i thought i might put this out there, if peoples are new to this style of bridge
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Kit...lgo_pvid=95aab756-ace4-4065-9cfe-ecc26e2cfd6b


That bridge seems to be a viable cheaper option. If any one here has used one, please tell us your impressions.



Michi said:


> Can I cook an excellent meal with a $20 Wiltshire Staysharp? Absolutely. Will the same meal prepared with a hand-crafted gyuto for $500 taste any better? Probably not. Will I have had a lot more fun preparing the meal with the gyuto? Absolutely!


Actually... If harder fruit or vegetables are cut with a good, sharp knife and eaten raw or lightly cooked, they not only taste better but have a smoother texture IMO. However, my wife thinks I'm imagining it.


----------



## Michi (Jan 20, 2019)

Marek07 said:


> However, my wife thinks I'm imagining it.



Your wife is probably wrong 

I do acknowledge your point, though. For things such as sashimi and other raw ingredients, the super-clean cuts make a difference. But I don't think it makes any difference for 99%+ of the food I eat on a daily basis. To me, first and foremost, using a super-sharp knife is just plain fun. Just like driving a really good and fast car is fun. I enjoy using good and functional tools, period.

And, seriously, I have never, ever come across a gourmet who ate the food and then exclaimed "I can just taste the Masamoto KS in that mushroom stew—simply superb!"


----------



## shipbuilder (Jan 20, 2019)

I'm with you , Michi - there is something about a well-thought-out and carefully-made tool that adds to the pleasure of my hobbies, be it J-knives, photography, whatever. I admire fine craftsmanship and mechanical excellence wherever I find it, despite my own inability to achieve the same with my cooking, photos, etc.! [Although I must admit, I don't see many of my friends or family members refusing to eat anything I cook, so I guess I'm a little better than passable as a chef!]


----------



## Michi (Jan 20, 2019)

shipbuilder said:


> Although I must admit, I don't see many of my friends or family members refusing to eat anything I cook, so I guess I'm a little better than passable as a chef!


It sounds like none of your friends or family members have died yet, so you must be doing something wrong. Let us know once you've made some progress, please! 

To be honest, quite a few people who come to my house and see my knife block say "wow, you have a lot of knives!" I then pull out one or two I like and explain how much better they work than what most people have ever come across. I might pull out a third one, just to illustrate that using the right knife for the right job can really make short work of something that, otherwise, would be really tedious.

By that point, most people back off half a step or so and give me a blank stare. It's the kind of stare that has slightly widened eyes and quietly says "I think I had better get out of here _right now_. That guy is holding a _knife_!"

Sadly, most people don't get it, and won't _ever_ get it.


----------



## lemeneid (Jan 20, 2019)

Michi said:


> And, seriously, I have never, ever come across a gourmet who ate the food and then exclaimed "I can just taste the Masamoto KS in that mushroom stew—simply superb!"


sometimes I wonder to myself, damn that salad was delicious because of the TF I used or the steak was so juicy because I sliced it with the Ginga


----------



## Froztitanz (Jan 20, 2019)

I have that exact sinkbridge and I really believe it is the sinkbridge to end all bridges. 

It is pretty damn heavy though, but it works well with my sink set-up.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 20, 2019)

Yeah, one can make a sink bridge for $10. That's great, assuming your leisure time has zero value. Like everyone else on this forum, I pick my battles. I am currently trying to troubleshoot and fix a non-functional home heating system; I'll be into it for $250 in new diagnostic tools, and ~8 hours of my leisure time labor. An HVAC company is going to throw a new motherboard or fan motor at it, either of which will >$1,000. I hope to get it working for 25% of that, plus have tools and knowledge to help me going forward. Did the same thing with two different outside compressors over the last 2 years. Car repairs as well -- I am happy to spend money on tools and parts, and leisure time learning and developing a skill set.

For me personally though, I will not learn much making a sink bridge, and for the time it would take buying the Czar was a no-brainer. And $165 (or whatever I paid 4-5 years ago for it) is a drop in the bucket compared to the cost of my knives, sharpening stones, cutting boards, pots/ pans, and the addition that houses most of my kitchen  And in the end, no way would I be able to build a bridge that was anything but some wood scraps screws, bolted and/ or glued together -- the Czar fits all three sinks, and they vary a lot in size.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 20, 2019)

mikaelsan said:


> this is not really half as nice, but i thought i might put this out there, if peoples are new to this style of bridge
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Kit...lgo_pvid=95aab756-ace4-4065-9cfe-ecc26e2cfd6b


Definitely worth a gamble for $35. I was toying with making one like Michi posted, but I’d just as soon start with the Chinese one. That way after another $75 and 40 hours I can be happy I saved so much money and have something almost as good as the original!


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 21, 2019)

WildBoar said:


> Yeah, one can make a sink bridge for $10. That's great, assuming your leisure time has zero value. Like everyone else on this forum, I pick my battles. I am currently trying to troubleshoot and fix a non-functional home heating system; I'll be into it for $250 in new diagnostic tools, and ~8 hours of my leisure time labor. An HVAC company is going to throw a new motherboard or fan motor at it, either of which will >$1,000. I hope to get it working for 25% of that, plus have tools and knowledge to help me going forward. Did the same thing with two different outside compressors over the last 2 years. Car repairs as well -- I am happy to spend money on tools and parts, and leisure time learning and developing a skill set.
> 
> For me personally though, I will not learn much making a sink bridge, and for the time it would take buying the Czar was a no-brainer. And $165 (or whatever I paid 4-5 years ago for it) is a drop in the bucket compared to the cost of my knives, sharpening stones, cutting boards, pots/ pans, and the addition that houses most of my kitchen  And in the end, no way would I be able to build a bridge that was anything but some wood scraps screws, bolted and/ or glued together -- the Czar fits all three sinks, and they vary a lot in size.


Fixed my HVAC by buying a functioning used motherboard off Ebay. Took 20 mins to replace and saved over $800. Capacitor replacement on outside compressor unit is another easy money saver. Just take precautions and discharge.


----------



## Michi (Jan 21, 2019)

ACHiPo said:


> Definitely worth a gamble for $35. I was toying with making one like Michi posted, but I’d just as soon start with the Chinese one. That way after another $75 and 40 hours I can be happy I saved so much money and have something almost as good as the original!


Please let us know how it pans out. I think the nylon version looks good. The only concern might be how the threads for the wing screws are embedded into the nylon blocks. Over-tightening the wing screws might pull out the threads, so I'd be careful there.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 21, 2019)

Will do. Order placed.


----------



## zitangy (Jan 21, 2019)

ACHiPo said:


> Definitely worth a gamble for $35. I was toying with making one like Michi posted, but I’d just as soon start with the Chinese one. That way after another $75 and 40 hours I can be happy I saved so much money and have something almost as good as the original!



7cm wide.. abt just wide enough for a regular stone

i did use a similar sinkbridge over a long commercial sink ( long) .. ONly problem i had was that it can topple over either to the left or right if you do not spread pressure across the whole width of stone..

A switch over to a 10cm wide plank and very stable
The steel rods may rust..


----------



## PappaG (Jan 21, 2019)

I want to order that $35 sink bridge, but that website makes me nervous....


----------



## Kgp (Jan 21, 2019)

PappaG said:


> I want to order that $35 sink bridge, but that website makes me nervous....



I agree. I'll be a close follower after seeing reports from the first pioneers.

Ken


----------



## mikaelsan (Jan 21, 2019)

Aliexpress is fine, but you get what you pay for in some regards. general rule of thumb, you can get your packages within 14 days if your lucky, but likely you will be looking at 14 days minimum especially if your package gets stuck in the customs. Maybe even less if you pay for the good shipping.

I like to think of it this way, is it a type of product where the quality would be fine for a cheap "made in china" product, am i willing to wait up to 2½ months till it gets to my door, is it still worth it?

You are not getting scammed on these sites, but you most times have to take the advertising with a grain of salt, like their so called "70 +/-1 hrc"-knives that you already know from just looking at it is somewhere in the 50's. 
Or like products that are made to look larger on images then in real life, where people are disappointed when they receive their sharpening stone because its not as big as they thought, but then again the description actually did say 70x30mm
You can imagine how that translates to other products, but imo looking at the sink bridge as an example, not much could have been messed up with two bars of steel, some nylon/plastic? bases with some screws on the side.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 21, 2019)

PappaG said:


> I want to order that $35 sink bridge, but that website makes me nervous....


I’ve ordered several things from AliExpress (Alibaba—the Chinese EBay). I was pretty nervous at first, but at this point I wouldn’t hesitate. I’ve had no issues in the 5 or so purchases I made. Some take a while to get here, but one arrived within two days (it was stocked in the US).


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 21, 2019)

zitangy said:


> 7cm wide.. abt just wide enough for a regular stone
> 
> i did use a similar sinkbridge over a long commercial sink ( long) .. ONly problem i had was that it can topple over either to the left or right if you do not spread pressure across the whole width of stone..
> 
> ...


Yeah, the steel rods may rust, and the thumb screws may strip out of the nylon or HDPE or whatever is used to hold the stone. It’s a risk, but for $40 delivered I figure it’s worth a gamble, and worse case I’ve got a starting point to make a better version than I receive. Will post an update when I get it.


----------



## kdeleon (Jan 21, 2019)

ACHiPo said:


> I’ve ordered several things from AliExpress (Alibaba—the Chinese EBay). I was pretty nervous at first, but at this point I wouldn’t hesitate. I’ve had no issues in the 5 or so purchases I made. Some take a while to get here, but one arrived within two days (it was stocked in the US).


What do you mean by a while? Do things take about a week or a month? I'm just trying to understand the timeframes.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 21, 2019)

The longest I waited was 5 weeks—the parts came from Chungxing way out west. The quickest was 2 days. Most were around 2 weeks.


----------



## banjo1071 (Jan 23, 2019)

You are kidding right? Aliexpress is much bigger than Amazon. Its been around for years.


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 23, 2019)

PappaG said:


> I want to order that $35 sink bridge, but that website makes me nervous....



I've ordered a few things off of there. My wife regularly places orders on there. Never had any issues. Shipping can vary a lot though depending on customs. We've had orders come within a week to a month. Besides the shipping time, I have no complaints. And everything we've ordered has arrived. No run around.


----------



## PappaG (Jan 23, 2019)

Good to know. Up to now I was completely ignorant of this site.


----------



## bprescot (Jan 24, 2019)

Anyone have any experience with this guy? 
https://www.cutleryandmore.com/henc...JCRFDc-nqoxPcQbmEaIrepBEWy5tl5p8aAt0dEALw_wcB

It popped up on a google search for "homemade sink bridge"... literally the exact OPPOSITE of want I was searching for google  But hey, 1/3 the cost.


----------



## PappaG (Jan 24, 2019)

Yup. i have the Kramer sink bridge and like it alot.


----------



## bprescot (Jan 24, 2019)

PappaG said:


> Yup. i have the Kramer sink bridge and like it alot.


Thanks! Might order one. Though I do have some spare scrap walnut... Seems a shame to use walnut for a sink bridge, though...


----------



## Cyrilix (Jan 24, 2019)

bprescot said:


> Thanks! Might order one. Though I do have some spare scrap walnut... Seems a shame to use walnut for a sink bridge, though...



I agree. You should instead be using something like Desert Ironwood, right?


----------



## mikaelsan (Jan 26, 2019)

I think Bamboo might be a decent solution, I don't know how different woods respond, but I took some scrap wood for a simple bridge. the amount of water eventually become annoying or even a problem, so I applied a few coatings of some clear Lacker I had laying around, it's a little better now


----------



## podzap (Feb 2, 2019)

Michi said:


> My latest acquisition:
> View attachment 47088
> 
> View attachment 47089
> ...



I sent a PM to member pkjames, who is the man behind this bridge that you bought. Hopefully I can get one sent here to Finland.


----------



## ACHiPo (Feb 12, 2019)

Received the $35 (ok, so $40 all in) sink bridge from China tonight. I lost track of when I ordered it, but it seems like it took about 3 weeks to get.

All in all I'm impressed. The plastic pieces are substantial and look to be UHWPE or equivalent. The stainless rods are sturdy, and the stainless thumb screws seem decent enough. Will post some pictures in use, but here's a pic after unwrapping.


----------



## Cyrilix (Feb 12, 2019)

ACHiPo said:


> Received the $35 (ok, so $50 all in) sink bridge from China tonight. I lost track of when I ordered it, but it seems like it took about 3 weeks to get.
> 
> All in all I'm impressed. The plastic pieces are substantial and look to be UHWPE or equivalent. The stainless rods are sturdy, and the stainless thumb screws seem decent enough. Will post some pictures in use, but here's a pic after unwrapping.
> View attachment 48570



I have one of these but black rubber. It was on Amazon but wasn't offered for long. There is one annoying defect with it that surprisingly doesn't affect stability, and I ended up paying about $35 USD as well. I use it for all my sharpening. If it ever breaks down, I'm going for the $200 sink bridge.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Feb 12, 2019)

Wow, forgot I had a sink bridge, it’s buried somewhere. Think I got it for 50 bucks on bst 5 years ago. Lol!


----------



## Michi (Feb 13, 2019)

ACHiPo said:


> All in all I'm impressed. The plastic pieces are substantial and look to be UHWPE or equivalent. The stainless rods are sturdy, and the stainless thumb screws seem decent enough.


Looks really good! Check for flex of the steel rods when you use it. If they are stiff enough, I think you have a bargain there!


----------



## tk59 (Mar 4, 2019)

Michi said:


> My latest acquisition:
> View attachment 47088
> 
> View attachment 47089
> ...


I have been away too long. I need that.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 4, 2019)

TK!


----------



## Funge107 (Mar 8, 2019)

bprescot said:


> Anyone have any experience with this guy?
> https://www.cutleryandmore.com/henc...JCRFDc-nqoxPcQbmEaIrepBEWy5tl5p8aAt0dEALw_wcB
> 
> It popped up on a google search for "homemade sink bridge"... literally the exact OPPOSITE of want I was searching for google  But hey, 1/3 the cost.


 

Kramer by Zwilling Bamboo Sink Bridge i just ordered one !


----------



## K813zra (Mar 9, 2019)

That sure looks like a nice piece of kit. Too bad I do not have a sink near my sharpening station. That sounds odd, I know, but I do have access to water via a spout (it is meant for laundry/hose). But if I did have a sink in my sharpening area I would totally get one of those. (I like my sharpening stuff!)


----------



## Foltest (Mar 17, 2019)

Meanwhile, I am using piece of wooden plank with old rag...


----------



## Michi (Mar 17, 2019)

Foltest said:


> Meanwhile, I am using piece of wooden plank with old rag...


Oh no! Your knives will all be blunt!


----------



## MrHiggins (Mar 17, 2019)

Foltest said:


> Meanwhile, I am using piece of wooden plank with old rag...


Me, too!


----------



## playero (Mar 18, 2019)

I tried getting one from Australia or from China but the freight was just too high.


----------



## Michi (Mar 18, 2019)

playero said:


> I tried getting one from Australia or from China but the freight was just too high.


Wooden plank with two stops. Check out some of the earlier threads. Realistically, it works just as well, and costs a tiny fraction of what you pay for the Czar one. Make another one for $3 once the current one rots enough to throw away.


----------



## bahamaroot (Jul 28, 2019)

https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B07LBG7...olid=1NA6XRFV7EW54&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B07JR99...olid=1NA6XRFV7EW54&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## labor of love (Dec 13, 2019)

bahamaroot said:


> https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B07LBG7...olid=1NA6XRFV7EW54&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B07JR99...olid=1NA6XRFV7EW54&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


This looks about right for me.


----------



## ian (Dec 13, 2019)

I’ve been enjoying the similarly priced one from JKI, which has a metal platform onto which one would normally place a stone holder. I superglued an antislip silicon mat onto it, and now just put the stones directly on the mat.


----------



## rick alen (Dec 25, 2019)

ACHiPo said:


> Received the $35 (ok, so $40 all in) sink bridge from China tonight. I lost track of when I ordered it, but it seems like it took about 3 weeks to get.
> 
> All in all I'm impressed. The plastic pieces are substantial and look to be UHWPE or equivalent. The stainless rods are sturdy, and the stainless thumb screws seem decent enough. Will post some pictures in use, but here's a pic after unwrapping.
> View attachment 48570



This is a biggy, do the threaded holes have metal thread inserts?


----------



## Michi (Dec 25, 2019)

Very similar model available at Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/Sharpening-W...g+sink+bridge&qid=157154243&tag=forumyield-20


----------



## valdim (Nov 22, 2020)

Very interesting thread...Thanks for the insights, guys, especially to you, @Michi
I am trying to figure out which is the more versatile product- the sandpaper holder or the whetstone holder... "Versatile" - in term of sharpening applications. As far as I understand, one can sharpen his/her knives (and other metal tools) using sandpapers only and this could be considered as saving from (buying) whetstones? Do I understand correct?
I guess it is best (as always) if one has both devices...
Thoughts?


----------



## ian (Nov 22, 2020)

I wouldn't use sandpaper for edge sharpening. I find 120 grit sandpaper useful for extreme modifications to knives, and if the grind is smooth enough you can mount sandpaper on a device like the above when you polish. Stones and sandpaper have different uses in my book.


----------



## valdim (Nov 22, 2020)

ian said:


> I wouldn't use sandpaper for edge sharpening. I find 120 grit sandpaper useful for extreme modifications to knives, and if the grind is smooth enough you can mount sandpaper on a device like the above when you polish. Stones and sandpaper have different uses in my book.


In ther words, your book says: Sandpapers for extreme knife modifications and knife polishing, whetstones - for regular knife sharpening. Correct?


----------



## ian (Nov 22, 2020)

valdim said:


> In ther words, your book says: Sandpapers for extreme knife modifications and knife polishing, whetstones - for regular knife sharpening. Correct?



Except that you can also use stones for polishing, depending on the knife.


----------



## esoo (Nov 22, 2020)

Sandpaper stuck to a mouse pad for convex edges is an old trick. Sharpening Knives Using Sandpaper And Mousepad


----------



## valdim (Nov 22, 2020)

ian said:


> Except that you can also use stones for polishing, depending on the knife.


OK...Let's say the sandpapers can save some bucks when one uses them for polishing, instead of good polishing whetstones, which start from (let's say) 70 USD...


----------



## ian (Nov 22, 2020)

valdim said:


> OK...Let's say the sandpapers can save some bucks when one uses them for polishing, instead of good polishing whetstones, which start from (let's say) 70 USD...



It’s not about saving money, unless you just want to polish one knife once and not make the initial investment for a stone. A stone is just like a bulk sandpaper buy. It’s about the fact that sandpaper can conform to a convex surface and a stone can’t.


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 22, 2020)

valdim said:


> OK...Let's say the sandpapers can save some bucks when one uses them for polishing, instead of good polishing whetstones, which start from (let's say) 70 USD...


Easy peezy route is scratch the bevels up to your highest grit stone. Then sandpaper, 400 - 1k or to however shiny you want. 400-800 gives a matte finish that hides scratches from use pretty well. I like finishing heel to tip.


----------



## gregfisk (Nov 22, 2020)

While I like to make my own tools most of the time, I totally appreciate a well made, well thought out tool. That sink bridge is both and it’s nice to have tools like that available. When I make a tool that’s been made before I’ll get inspiration from other designs. Although I do like to come up with improvements if I can.


----------



## Yet-Another-Dave (Nov 22, 2020)

valdim said:


> ... one can sharpen his/her knives (and other metal tools) using sandpapers only and this could be considered as saving from (buying) whetstones? Do I understand correct? ...



I don't think this conclusion is universally true. I think sandpaper will be cheaper initially. I think sandpaper can be cheaper for specific specialized uses. But since a stone will generally last longer, I think you will eventually come out ahead with stones for normal sharpening activities. (This is religiously debated in woodworking forums all the time, probably since the beginning of time.)

One counter argument is for very coarse grits where stones wear fast and, since the abrasive is larger, you get fewer "layers" of abrasive in the stone, so paper may be cheaper. (Depending on your use, blah, blah, blah.)


----------



## playero (Dec 2, 2020)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Mika thanks for posting. That one looks really nice, especially or the price.


check the shipping


----------



## playero (Dec 2, 2020)

ACHiPo said:


> Received the $35 (ok, so $40 all in) sink bridge from China tonight. I lost track of when I ordered it, but it seems like it took about 3 weeks to get.
> 
> All in all I'm impressed. The plastic pieces are substantial and look to be UHWPE or equivalent. The stainless rods are sturdy, and the stainless thumb screws seem decent enough. Will post some pictures in use, but here's a pic after unwrapping.
> View attachment 48570


plus freight?


----------

